# ODROID-W (Wearable) Dev Kit on sale at Ameridroid



## KuJoe (May 7, 2015)

I was ordering another ODroid C1 for my daughter and picking up some accessories and more memory cards when I noticed this Dev Kit was on sale from $79.80 to $39.95 and includes the ODroid W (normally $34.95 by itself), display, MicroSD, and USB power cable. I was tempted to buy one but I don't have a need for something that small right now.

http://ameridroid.com/products/odroid-w-development-kit-as-is

Specs:

Processor: Broadcom BCM2835 ARM11 700Mhz

Memory: Samsung 4Gbit (512MB) LPDDR2 SDRAM

PMIC: Ricoh RC5T619 includes DCDCs, LDOs, ADCs, RTC, battery charger and fuel gauge

DCDC: TI TPS61259 5Volt step-up DC/DC for USB host and HDMI block

Video Output: HDMI type-D (Micro-HDMI)

USB: High-speed USB 2.0 host

GPIO connectors: Raspberry Pi compatible 13x2-pin header on the top side as well as bottom side for 2-way stacking, 20+6 pin header for additional GPIO/ADC/Power/USB connection, Total 32 GPIOs and 2 ADCs are available.

Camera connector: 15pin MIPI-CSI2 (Pi camera module compatible)

Memory card slot: Micro-SD (T-Flash)

Power: Micro-USB socket for 5VDC input, Li-Polymer battery connector (Molex 53398-0271), RTC power Backup battery connector (Molex 53398-0271)

Dimensions: 60 x 36 mm

Weight: 8 grams

 

According to their website, "Due to supplier issues, no additional ODROID-W boards will be produced."


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 7, 2015)

Not to take away from your topic KuJoe, but I though you guys might get a kick out of this also:

CHIP - The World's First Nine Dollar Computer


----------



## MannDude (May 7, 2015)

Wow so sleek.

Still neat though


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 7, 2015)

Haha well that's a big watch on your wrist.

Think how much bigger it'd be with a battery attached.

Anyways that's some cool stuff.  I would buy more ARM devices if I had a use for em 



TheLinuxBug said:


> Not to take away from your topic KuJoe, but I though you guys might get a kick out of this also:
> 
> CHIP - The World's First Nine Dollar Computer


Fancy.  Now better than the Raspberry Pi 1 with a cheaper cost!


----------



## drmike (May 8, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Not to take away from your topic KuJoe, but I though you guys might get a kick out of this also:
> 
> CHIP - The World's First Nine Dollar Computer


This is awesome.  But mid 2016 public probably.   $9 hehe, I doubt it.  But I've been wrong before.


----------



## willie (May 8, 2015)

The odroid thing too seems more interesting if you're already using odroid stuff.  The hardware is nice but it's an obscure product and it's remaindering of items that will stop being available.  Unfortunately the raspberry pi is what seems to have captured this market.  I prefer the beaglebone black which is nicer in many ways.


----------



## KuJoe (May 12, 2015)

I installed Android on a card for my C1 and I love it more than my RPi2 so far. Might be the true thin client I have been looking for with Microsoft's smooth RDP app, awesome video playback, and gaming capabilities.


I also think I found my daughters first computer once I get a cheap monitor for her.


----------



## souen (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the alert. I'm tempted to get one, but haven't a need or specific use for it. It'd be cool for a robot or something. Already happy with my C1.


----------

